# Dad with two boys and new toys. Anxious is an "Under Statement "



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the family addiction...enjoy. Opening day is this Friday....still riding with my 2 kids 17 & 25. As of this morning we'll be having 5 maybe 6 more kids from out of town staying at our little house with 1 bathroom this thurs, fri and sat....not so much anxiousness...but crap got to go to costco for food.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dads Ride*

Just brought it home.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Da' Boots*

Just waiting on for the K2 cinch CTS's to arrive.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice great to see another newer/beginner dad riding with his kids. This is start of our 3rd season. I can so relate to the weather issues as well. Here in the Midwest, it's been crap. Closest good snow is 3 hour trip and that resort is not fully open yet. Next option is the UP that is 5+ hours and this time of year I just can't swing that.

Have a blast with your kids, it's great bonding/memories


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

slyder said:


> Nice great to see another newer/beginner dad riding with his kids. This is start of our 3rd season. I can so relate to the weather issues as well. Here in the Midwest, it's been crap. Closest good snow is 3 hour trip and that resort is not fully open yet. Next option is the UP that is 5+ hours and this time of year I just can't swing that.
> 
> Have a blast with your kids, it's great bonding/memories


I got an email from Granite Peak yesterday or so. They're opening up this weekend, I think. That shouldn't too bad of a drive from Milwaukee.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Amarc said:


> This will be my second season first with all our own equipment; My youngest (9) on a new 2011 125 lib tec skate banana, Union "mini flights" bindings and 32 stw boa, My (12) year old on an 2012 Arbor mini Element RX 140 with K2 cinch cts and DC park boa boots. I will be on the 2012 Arbor formula158, K2 cinch cts and 32 stw boa boots. To say were anxious is an understatement and this warm east coast Nov. Weather is starting to make me mad. Regardless were ready when it gets here.:thumbsup:


Haha, it looks like your 9-year olds board is wider than him! I remember being so difficult with my dad when he was trying to buy me gear with growing room... There were plenty of years that I would outgrow a pair of boots from one season to the next... His usual response "It'd be cheaper to cut your damn toes off."


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

AcroPhile said:


> I got an email from Granite Peak yesterday or so. They're opening up this weekend, I think. That shouldn't too bad of a drive from Milwaukee.


Granite Peak has 7 out of 75 runs open and some features and 1 jump. They have a great park, and just got 4" last night. Just not enough snow to get the operations totally up. This will be another day trip for us when they are 100% as there park is a blast !!!!
It is a 3 hour drive each way and this early in the season and it needing to be a day trip. I just can't justify it yet.
Tyrol Basin has been doing everything possible to make and keep snow for us and it's 1.5 hour trip. So we have been going there whenever possible. But since I don't have a season pass for any of us at their resort, one day can run me $150 and I just can't keep doing that every weekend.

With the projected temps dropping our local hill will turn on the guns. They did but temps kicked up and what little they could make is gone. They can almost cover all 15 runs in 3 days so pray for cold. 
Then we can use our season passes and get some slope time in.


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

Didn't Sunburst open yesterday?


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

ski brule in the upper peninsula is great! I live 45 minutes from there and they just got 6 inches of snow!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ColoRADical said:


> Didn't Sunburst open yesterday?


Don't think so, it rained all day and was about 47 degrees. Most of the days leading up to this weekend were in the mid 40's as well, not good for keeping snow if they could make it. They did have a hike the hill day but we rode at Tyrol that day.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Soon*

Finally taken the boys out on the 27th, hopefully conditions improve in the Poconos with more colder weather atleast. Doesn't look like much snow is expected anytime soon.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Getting it in @ Blue.*

Enjoying a 12 Jr day with the boys.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Season review & Having fun*

Considering how depressing the season has been snow wise on the east coast, like the rest of the riders out there, one thing I learned. We will all just ride as long as there is something to ride on man made or natural. It's been a fun season so far with the boys, no injuries and only one piece of equipment failure. A pair of size 7 2010 DC park boots that ripped at the stitching. Dog Funk happly replaced them at no cost with a pair of DC scout boots. Our next trip will be to Shawnee's Winter Festival on Feb 26th.


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Amarc said:


> Considering how depressing the season has been snow wise on the east coast, like the rest of the riders out there, one thing I learned. We will all just ride as long as there is something to ride on man made or natural. It's been a fun season so far with the boys, no injuries and only one piece of equipment failure. A pair of size 7 2010 DC park boots that ripped at the stitching. Dog Funk happly replaced them at no cost with a pair of DC scout boots. Our next trip will be to Shawnee's Winter Festival on Feb 26th.


the season in pa this year has just sad on friday i rode in nothing but slush the only ive rode at on the east coast this year near me that was reasonably nice was wisp and its still 3 hours away anyway how is that arbor holding up im looking at getting the roundhouse rx at the end of the season


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

Well considering the conditions the boards held up nice. My 12 yr old owns the Element mini-rx 140 and its durable but he did chip the tip a little, he loves it. My Arbor Formula has been holding up, its a great first board. Love the company and the natural wood look has got to be the best out there for all there models. I would recommend this Company and there boards. Good stuff.


----------

